# isa dalawa tatlo apat lima anim pito walo siyam sampu



## Neophytus

Once again, 

Does someone can help me to translate ?

Franck isa dalawa tatlo apat lima anim pito walo syam sampo. 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Waterdash

Aren't those the numbers 1-10 in Tagalog? Yet nine and ten should be siyam and sampu, respectively, correct?


----------



## niernier

Yes waterdash, those are the numbers from 1 to 10.  I admire you for remembering how the numbers are called in Filipino. 

1 - isa
2 - dalawa
3 - tatlo
4 - apat
5 - lima
6 - anim
7 - pito
8 - walo
9 - siyam
10 - sampu

As for "Franck", I guess its a name of a person called in attention.

Note: It should be siyam and sampu for the numbers nine and ten.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Ces sont les chiffres - un deux trois quatre cinq six sept huit neuf dix


----------



## doubidoo

niernier said:


> Note: It should be siyam and sampu for the numbers nine and ten.



sampu... damn i can't pronounced it that way....
and never seen anyone pronounced it that way...
i really thought it was sampo.

salamat kuya


----------



## Cracker Jack

doubidoo said:


> sampu... damn i can't pronounced it that way....
> and never seen anyone pronounced it that way...
> i really thought it was sampo.
> 
> salamat kuya



The correct spelling is really sampu and not sampo.


----------



## niernier

doubido, try to look at a ten peso bill. There it says, *sampung piso* not sampong piso. Your native language tells us that you speak Tagalog so I assume you know how to pronounce it properly.


----------



## doubidoo

niernier said:


> doubido, try to look at a ten peso bill. There it says, *sampung piso* not sampong piso. Your native language tells us that you speak Tagalog so I assume you know how to pronounce it properly.



yes kuya batangueno ako.
i believe it's sampu.
kaso nga lang we pronounce it sampo and not sampu... hehe
anyway it's nice to know


----------



## biankita

There are a lot of regions in the Philippines where a certain letter is stressed because of regional accents.

Like doubidoo... In Batangas, 'u's can be pronounced as 'o's; there are some provinces where accents pronounce 'o's as 'u's
In Pampanga, even though it's not a hard rule, 'h' is often omitted.


----------

